
WeWork founder threatens to sue after SoftBank scraps rescue deal - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/02/wework-founder-adam-neumann-threatens-to-sue-after-softbank-scraps-rescue-deal
======
samcday
Aw, shucks. I still haven't gotten around to watching that HBO documentary
about Elizabeth Holmes.

At this rate maybe they'll have already produced something about the backstory
of Adam Neumann + WeWork (who will at that point probably be in prison?)
before I get around to watching the Theranos one.

